# Blown Fuses After Towing



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ive been blowing 15A fuses like crazy. The fuse that is for the info panel (battery, grey, black) and water pump and water heater switches keeps blowing. It seems to happen after I've towed the trailer. I push the battery level button and... the lights flash for an instant then disappear.







After that nothing on the panel works. If I change the fuse, all is good until I tow the trailer again and push that button









Any Ideas or similar problems?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Very odd that it goes away after the fuse has blown once but I would pull the indicator panel and look for a short on in the wiring. Check for loose strands of wire that did not make it into the wire nuts.

Will the tank level indicators work okay but not the battery check circuit?


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

It seems to me that everytime its happened its been when pushing the battery level indicator. Does the cover just pop off, I dont want to break it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

agree with CamperAndy --

Betcha a dollar to the donut that once you pop off the cover to the indicator lights you will see a short which is causing the 15 amp to blow....or a loose wire that is contacting the reverse polarity of another (short)

I am betting that the motion of the trailer is causing a loose wire to short...

a way of testing this is to hook the trailer up as if you were going to tow but dont actually move it .. then test the switches.. if it does not blow then you know its caused by the motion....


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks, I will check when I go home for lunch.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Well, I checked and I dont think thats the problem.







All that was there was a harness type plug. All the wires seemed to be in their own place. Didnt see any wire nuts or anything like that. Maybe I didnt look far enough inside?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The wire nuts that are mentioned are in the wall behind the backing plate. Remove the screws and gently pull out the wires. They also may have expandable foam holding them into place. On mine I found loose and frayed wires hanging out of the nuts, soldering and heat shink took care of the problem. Crimp connector also work much better then wire nuts and will not vibrate loose. Good luck, Kirk


----------

